# 1C

## Narciska

, ,   . , , ,  / ,        
:  8,  8, .  ,   8

----------


## Yuwa

.    ,   ?

----------


## Narciska

,

----------


## Yuwa

3300

----------


## Narciska

,

----------


## kot

> 8,  8


.   ,       . 



> .


 



> 8


.       .  

   -    ,    (, , ). ..




> , , ,  / ,


   .

----------


## Bazil

*Narciska*,       () ,   1  .        .         -   ,      ..

----------


## 75

:
1.  ,         (    -, ,        )
2.    
3.   (,  ,    )
4.      ( 5  500).
5.      -   .
       -    ?

----------


## Bazil

> -    ?


1. "" .  90%   -,  -  
2.       1.
-              .        .

----------


## Yuwa

*75*,  ,  .         ,       .
   :  ,   ,   .      ,    ,    - ,  . ,      ,         .          .   ...   .
  .      ,  :yes:

----------


## Bazil

> ...   .


   .  ,      .        .       ,   .     ,      .

----------


## vdi1950

:    .       : ,  , ,    . : ?       .     10 .

 "  "     .     *Narciska*.      *75*    8.

----------


## Bazil

> 75    8.


          -   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## balabolec

,      ,     - 100500 . 

     , ,             .

----------


## Narciska

*75*, 1. 3 (2 , 1 )
2. 12 .
3.   
4.    50 
5.    -

----------


## vdi1950

.     12-       .  , , ,  .     ,    ..
  ,      .

----------


## 75

,  . 3  -   . 12  -     ,   .     .    .     21600.            ,        (10800+5200+5200).     400     .    ,         - (),     ,     ().     -      ,   .            ( ).  -     ,    ""  -.         5    :Smilie:     1,      .       1    - ( ).     ,  ,    .    ,   21600   .    ,       (      ,    -  ).                   ,     ,      .     14500 .  , ,     .  ,   ,      , ,    .     ,       :Smilie:   -  ,    ,  -,    ,  ;    .

----------


## Narciska

,      /

----------


## Bazil

> ,      /


  40-50  /     .       ,  .           .       1600 ,   .    1600      ,   .    .         ,   .       ,  ,  .     ,             ...  ,  ,    ?         1,           .      (     ).

----------


## vdi1950

,   ,   *75*,   -  8  , 4600 . 

      (     ),    ,   ,     .          , ,  .      .    .

1: 8       ,      ,  ,      ..    .

----------


## 75

-      ,       .      .       __  -  .        .       ,      /   -      .  ,     ,     .   - *vdi1950* ,        -      .   .  , ,     ,   .   .    -      ,    .  , ,  .

----------


## balabolec

) 
   12          ..     /  ) /

,  ,   12      .        .

----------


## 75

> ,  ,   12      .        .




*balabolec*,   ,   .         ,   15- .      .     ,    ,  ,      ,        7-     .   -    .    ,       ,  ,        ""  .    ,  ,   , .            ,  .

----------


## Bazil

-  12  -  !      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## vdi1950

,    , ,      .     ,   .         .     "   "     . ,       . ,  ,       20       .         ,   .

,       -   ,  ,        .     ,           70 .    ,   5-10      .

----------


## vdi1950

> ...        . ...


  ,     ,       .        . ,        .

----------


## Narciska

!!!

----------


## Bazil

> ,       -   ,  ,        .


    ,  22   .        ...



> ,           70 .    ,   5-10      .


     .    ,  , ,       - (-).       .       ,     .        .       .    ,       "" .     .

----------


## Narciska

*Bazil*,   , /     7.7  :Smilie:

----------


## vdi1950

> ...      .       ,     .        .       .    ,       "" . ...


    .     ,      .   ,   ,          .

----------


## vdi1950

> *Bazil*,   , /     7.7


  .  ""       . ,  *Bazil*       "",    .     "",          .       -  .       " "  "".  ,         .     .

,     ,        .

----------


## Bazil

> Bazil,   , /     7.7


    .      ,   ""  ...

----------

